# Contest win a Late Model Coupe



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Time for some fun. Post a picture of your best looking Late Model or Modified or Satuday Night Special, Fair Groun Special etc here. The best looking one gets one of my new Late Model Coupe Bodies. I will pick the winner 23 March and announce it on the Chat

Roger Corrie


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello Roger :wave: 
Do we have to pick just one of those?  And my wife wants to know if she can enter her Dirt Late Model, Coupe, and "Weekend Warrior"?? I might have to "build" some new pieces.  I'll post the photos soon! Thanks for havin the contest!

Havin' a Great Time in Daytona Beach.....
Larry

_Headin into the "Fab Shop" to get the ol'iron ready.....and some "suprises" maybe, too!_


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Drag cars included too, Roger?...PLEASE????!!!!????? :wave:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sounds like fun..


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*My weekend warriors*

Hi Rog,

nice idea to start another one of your famous contests! 

So here are my Fairlane "weekend warriors":










If they were elected the price would have to be shared between our fellow Dave Martin (who sent me these 2 bodies some months ago) and me! ;-) They came already decaled and well played with so all I had to add were the chassis with Vincent rims and some traded paint...

So let´s all have some fun and look forward to seeing more pics!

Best regs,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote; "Drag cars included too, Roger?...PLEASE????!!!!?????"
Joez, Joez, Joez.......
Ya cant have drag cars goin round and round, those guys dont know how to turn.  Your just gonna have to break down and build a _real race car_ like the rest  of us...LOL! 

Larry

ps, Joez, ya know I'm just _"bustin' yer chops"_ buddy


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Joez, Nope to the Drag cars this time but I do have some future cars that I will allow drag cars or maybe just drag cars. 

Larry, Sure enter up to 3 cars per person


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Quote; "Drag cars included too, Roger?...PLEASE????!!!!?????"
> Joez, Joez, Joez.......
> Ya cant have drag cars goin round and round, those guys dont know how to turn.  Your just gonna have to break down and build a _real race car_ like the rest of us...LOL!
> 
> ...


 Larry, Larry, Larry....
REAL car, Larry? And just what is so hard about turning LEFT?!!! Keeping a car in a very narrow straight line at 260 mph takes REAL skill! :tongue: 
hehehe, okay.....time to shift gears! (no pun intended  ) Now I just have to pick something to wreck.....LOL...plus I had better figure out how to take clear pics like Claus!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
This photo *IS NOT* entries for the contest, but I thought some of you might like to see'em. Late '70s to early '80s *NDRA style* Dirt Late models, all mounted on T-Jets & A/FX chassis. All of'em painted by "ol' Shakey, hisself" (me). Maybe it might give some of you guys ideas! (Hint Hint DAC!!) Joez, I have a 70+ year old buddy that lives over in Ocala that said "it aint _that hard_ to run *300+mph* in a straight line". His name is Don sumpthin.........  











Larry

still slavin' away in "the Fab Shop" on some (hopefully) trick _"Ground Pounders"_


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Claus :wave: 
Those look great!  Love those rims too! :thumbsup: 

Larry


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*DAC's entries*

How yall doin?
Here's my entries. The WISSOTA superstock was in here a couple weeks ago and is a 440X2 narrow that was a glow in the dark Corvette. The Chevy II was a Datsun 510 magnetraction. Both them cars have been posted before so more info can be looked up I think? 
Devil Woman was just clear coated tonite so no one has seen it and I aint had a chance to crash it yet. Its a loose representation of Marty Robbins' first dirt car after racin midgets several years. The bod is a Dragjet Resins "reject" 37 Ford(thanks Chris!) Body parts, rear tires, front axle, paint and lettering done by me.
Claus- I love the Fairlane- Body roughed up, paint swappin marks and all!
Larry- Been to yer buddy Don (Garlits) place before! Very cool- gotta go again!
Roger - Thanks for puttin on a contest for us old Dirt Racers!
Have a good'n --- Circle Track DAC

Oh yah the timeline on these cars-777, early 1960's, 10-1978, and 911 is a current style.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Count me in.*

I'll have some to enter into the running. The mini-contests are great ! ! :wave: tjd


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*My Wife's Car's for the contest*

Hi Gang
Here are my wife's entries. Top photo is her Dirt Late Model. I cast the body and made the decals, she painted it and detailed/decaled it. The lower photo is her coupe, a RRR body, painted and decaled by her.



















Enjoy
Larry & Cindy


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Roger. 

Thanks for the contest. I'm in. 

I'm supposed to post just one, right? The one I feel is my best. Is this correct? Or can I post many?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Micyou03
You can enter up to 3 cars. But ya better hurry, the winner will be announced at this wed. evening chat! Cant wait to see your cars!!!


Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*2 of My entries*

Hi Gang
Here are 2 of my entires, a late '70s/early '80s NDRA style Dirt Late Model and a '34 Ford Sedan "jalopy". 

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*My 3rd Entry for the contest*

Hi Gang
Here is my final entry. The body is cast by me, painted and lettered by me. It's hard to see, but there is a interior w/Driver and roll bar inside. I was going for the "raced" look instead of "fresh outta that shop" look.

Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Larry, Looks like you stuck some rare-earth magnets un'r ol' num'er 1, too, 'zat right? 

They all look Smashing, budy!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there, Rog-

First and formost--Thanks for the contest!



vaBcHRog said:


> Hi everyone,
> Time for some fun. Post a picture of your best looking Late Model or Modified or Satuday Night Special, Fair Groun Special etc here. Roger Corrie


Ok, since you didn’t specify it had to be a hand-made custom (although I think that’s what you meant), I will post 2 pics--the first being my fav’ because they did a great job on capturing the look for a stock piece.




















Cont….


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The second I humbly submit as a no-winner in this contest—but it is by far not a loser.
This came to me by way of a mate that picked it up through various trades. He knew I would keep it as original. It was a guy’s favorite racer, and he tweaked and modified the original chassis (not the present one) to gain peak performance with it for about 7 years. He won a lot of local races with it, and a few trophy’s too. This was forty years ago.
So it may not place too well here, but it’s a winner in its own right--and now gets its 15min. of fame.



















Any consolation prizes for last place?



Cheers..


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

This isn't done yet. But its coming along. It started life as a.50 junk box body. I removed the 5 layers of paint, and there was a 40 Ford tyco body. I chopped and lowered the top. Added abs to the hood,engine compartment,rear wheel wells and the trunk area. The air cleaner came for a matchbox dirt modified that I got from a garage sale. Nerf bars I made from brass and the headers came from ? thats a good question. The trailer is hand built. The truck has a ball hitch on it. I made the trailer hook up to look like a surge brake set up. Truck cap ? (Matchbox) I am currently working on the drivers compartment , roll cage, steering wheel, driver, etc. The idea came from and coupe that ran out east called the Underdog Coupe. It was a 40 Pontiac . I saw a picture of it in Circle Track years ago. I hope you like. 
Sundance :tongue:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are 3 entries from Dave Martin. he couldn't get the files to lok right so he sent them to me.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks times 2 Roger ! !*

Once for the contest and once again for the help with the images. Dag-nabbit this was fun. Love seeing everyone's handy work! ! ! :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Car 1*

Thanks for the contest Roger. Takinf these cars out for the photos is making me want to set up my HO track. 

I had a hard time deciding which ones to enter. Anyway here is my first one:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Car 2*

Here is my second one:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Car 3*

Here is my third:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got to love those RRR Fair Grounds cars. Its going to be a tuff call tomorrow night 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I can' get into the chat room so WHO WON! ? Thanks :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Roger did not show up. So Boss 9 stood in for him and said EVERYONE won! Now Roger is going to give away a body to everyone that entered, right?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't think so. Sorr y about missing Chat. We had our Pinewood Derby last night and I just forgot about Chat too darn busy so I guess I will give the cars one more look and announce the winner 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*Just curious*

Has the Late Model Coupe that is/was the grand prize had a pic posted anywhere? I'm keen to see it. Thanks to Roger for getting everyone to post their roundy-round cars. Always gives me a boost. 

(four weeks till race season...four weeks to race season.)

Trev


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It was posted on Hobby Talk earlier

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106291


Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

AH, now I remember.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Roger Did you get my PM? Sundance


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sundance said:


> Roger Did you get my PM? Sundance


 Yep your body is on the way 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Roger. I recieved your body to day, so far the only bright spot in the day. It great Thank you so much. I cant wait to get it cleaned up and painted. When I get it done I will post a picture. Thanks again. Sundance


----------

